

Ask HN: How do talent acquisitions work? - regular_anon

How are these types of deals initiated, negiotated, priced? Is it only realistic for US-based teams?
======
brk
A talent acquisition is often a polite way of saying that a small startup team
was recruited to work at a larger company.

In many cases the company/product they are currently working on has minimal
value, yet the team itself appears competent and strong, and likely possess
some talent or skills that have value to the acquirer.

The purchase price of the deal is usually a fairly low number, and nets the
founder and employees something closer to a signing bonus vs. a big sum of
cash.

Like any acquisition, pricing and terms are all completely reliant on the
specific situation, so it's hard to give much in the way of details.

